# PAX that mention they will give you 5 starts as if it's a gold coin...



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm on a stretch of 25+ straight trips over the past 7 days of 5*.
Sorry not trying to brag but I've made an effort not to try and educate pax about tipping as much as I used to. Prior to this week I used to slip it into the conversation in a polite way but even that resulted in some poor ratings.

I enjoy conversation with most pax but some pax mention that they will "of course give me 5*" in a way that sounds like it's a gold coin or something very special. I thank them of course but find myself biting my lip to stifle what I'd really like to say...


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh I've had a couple low ratings from the drunks late night. Nothing you can do. 
Sometimes the pax sound condescending with their rating comments.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

"Thanks that's great! But I don't work for stars."


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

then you reply with" i will also rate you 5*" just in case they arent aware they are rated also.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

"Well, ------------------, thanks very much. It was nice helping you today. I appreciate getting a good passenger, so I'm rating you 5 stars. Have a great afternoon."

This might be a bit smarmy, but it seems to work.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah I always say the right thing but I'm sure many of us are thinking something else!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I was thinking that same thing yesterday. lol. People get out of your car and go ''it was great 5 stars'' Im like just get out the car and say thank you for your service and go about your life. 
Do they say thank you & you get 5 stars to every person who provides a service to Them? Its almost like they didn't anticipate on giving you 5 stars initially and you just earned it by offering fruits and vegetables, water, gum, candy, phone charger,aux cable for their ratchet music, non stop jokes and conversation etc etc. 
providing a basic safe ride to them to point A and B does not warrant a 5 star rating.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw my ratings take a hit pretty bad during SXSW. I was about 4.8 , but during the festival it was around 4.3, dropping my overall. So once the festival was over, I decided to actually TRY and get it back up. I started getting out of the car and opening doors, keeping my conversation neutral, polite, friendly, offering water,etc. The result: 4.1 ratings the past 2 days. Why? Who the fk knows and who the fk cares. The only thing that's been happening is I've been getting a lot of heavy surge fares this week. (Last night I averaged something like $50 per ping and got a 4.1 rating.) It reinforces 2 things: these pax are not my friends, and #2 the ratings have NOTHING to do with me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I always get kick out of the drunks that say if I were an uber driver I'd get a 1.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I always get kick out of the drunks that say if I were an uber driver I'd get a 1.


"Ya got nowheres ta go buttup" Up, or out, that is"


----------

